# Reset window position?



## Shady Coatrack (Nov 18, 2007)

My sndvol32/Master Speakers app seems to be permanently stuck outside of the screen. No matter how many times I reboot or kill the task, it will always restart off the edge of the screen, where I can't see it. I can still control it, by tabbing between options and using the arrow keys, but it's frustrating. 

Is there any way I can reset the window's position?


----------



## Tazrox (Mar 9, 2009)

You can just alt-tab to the window, use Alt+Space, then M, then Arrow key, and then move your mouse. Click the location you want it to be and that should take care of it.

Cheers!
Taz


----------

